# Web Hosting + email



## thewisecrab (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi guyz
my friend wants to set a web site for his business
paid hosting will do, according to him
but he also wants POP3, IMAP for his site
eg. if his site name is xyz.com
     then an email to him will be " email@xyz.com "
So can you'll suggest a good web hosting service that provides these features?


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2008)

*www.expertrio.com/


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 12, 2008)

^^
Thanx For the Link 

cud you also help out in designing/hosting/maintening of website? (read: Noobish)
A guide (any link on forum,web) would be really helpful....

P.S. he claims he has designed a site on MS Office Publisher
      Can he host that?
      Will the site be fully functional?
Also 
what about the email???


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ He can re-direct the domain to point at the one built using MS Office Publisher.

For email ids, the one I have mentioned offers cPanel where in one can setup those POP accounts for whatever@domain.com

Another option is to use either Google Apps or Live Services. They allow you to create whatever@domain.com mails.

Designing is well not my area of expertise, though there are many on this forum who might be willing to help in.

Hosting - the link I gave you, the guys there will help you.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Hi guyz
> but he also wants POP3, IMAP for his site



Almost 99.99% hosts will be able to offer these features 



thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> P.S. he claims he has designed a site on MS Office Publisher



I am not aware of MS Office Publisher. What kind of requirements does it have ?  Any Ideas ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 12, 2008)

^^
OK that's That
now which plan can be suitable for him?
i mean the email service will take occupy some space
and he handles a lot of email (with attachments) everyday

P.S What is storage,bandwith? (in connection to web hosting)


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 12, 2008)

If he has himself designed a site with MS Office publisher, I doubt how professional or clean it will look. Though these tools can create good webpages, you need to have good graphic or aesthetic skills so that your webpage looks good. Even I was 'very' happy when I built my firt webpage using MS Frontpage, but then when I saw other sites on the net, I thought what rubbish my page was. So ask him to get his design reviewed since he will be using it for business!

(I assumed your friend has no wed designing skills)


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> i mean the email service will take occupy some space
> and he handles a lot of email (with attachments) everyday
> 
> P.S What is storage,bandwith? (in connection to web hosting)



Only the user can decide how much space and bandwidth he needs.



> *Spcae*
> Disk Space is the amount of space provided to you to be shared between your hosting files and email accounts.





> *Bandwidth*
> Every time one of your web pages is viewed by someone on the internet, the size of that page goes towards your bandwidth usage. (Below is an example of how many times a page would have to be viewed to reach 10GB of transfer.)
> 
> • Page size 30kb = 1,398,101 views
> ...


*If you have heavy email requirement and want full reliability and that too for free.....outsource your email to GMAIL Servers  using Google Apps Service 

More info here : *www.google.com/a/
*


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 12, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> If he has himself designed a site with MS Office publisher, I doubt how professional or clean it will look. Though these tools can create good webpages, you need to have good graphic or aesthetic skills so that your webpage looks good. Even I was 'very' happy when I built my firt webpage using MS Frontpage, but then when I saw other sites on the net, I thought what rubbish my page was. So ask him to get his design reviewed since he will be using it for business!
> 
> (I assumed your friend has no web designing skills)



 Yes I Agree
Even So , I would really like to help him out here (i mean in hosting his website)



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Only the user can decide how much space and bandwidth he needs*.......**.....outsource your email to GMAIL Servers  using Google Apps Service
> 
> More info here : *www.google.com/a/
> *


So Basically He has to decide how much mail he recieves and accordingly choose a plan???


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 12, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> *If you have heavy email requirement and want full reliability and that too for free.....outsource your email to GMAIL Servers  using Google Apps Service
> 
> More info here : *www.google.com/a/
> *



+1
Manging your own mail means you have overheads headeaches such as backing up, restoring, etc.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 12, 2008)

^^
Thanx people for all your help i mean really thank you
will inform him about WebHosting
i will keep you'll posted about any queries or doubts

Ok
He wants know The Diff Between Shared Hosting, Reseller Hosting And VPS Hosting
Mainly coz shared hosting is cheaper while others are comparitively costlier


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 12, 2008)

Shared hosting - Hosting for his sites

Reseller Hosting - Buy in Bulk and do whatever you want to with it. Use it for multiple sites, share among friends, start selling web hosting urself

VPS - stands for Virtual Private Server.....well VPS offers same features like Reseller but in this case, you own your very own Webserver. Play with it. Only receommended once you site grows big to be handled by most Shared or Reseller Servers 



rohan_shenoy said:


> +1
> Manging your own mail means you have overheads headeaches such as backing up, restoring, etc.



EGGJACTLY 

Another benefit is that, even if your website is down....your Email is working since Google Servers are hardly face downtime and there are about 7-8 alternates


----------



## iMav (Jun 12, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Another benefit is that, even if your website is down....your Email is working since Google Servers are hardly face downtime and there are about 7-8 alternates


True.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 12, 2008)

( Thanks for the link, iMav )

I'd suggest the OP to use GApps too, since it offers loads of features, and there's hardly anything you need to do once you are set up.


----------



## oval_man (Jun 13, 2008)

You can try "Aalphanet.com",an excellent Web Hosting Service at an affordable price!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2008)

So Once I Purchase a domain name, (mostly between 1 to 5 GB storage), how do i actually host the website designed?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 13, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> So Once I Purchase a domain name, (mostly between 1 to 5 GB storage), how do i actually host the website designed?


Upload the contents to the website, using ftp, scp, whatever facilities available and you're familiar with.



Sukhdeep Singh said:


> *If you have heavy email requirement and want full reliability and that too for free.....outsource your email to GMAIL Servers  using Google Apps Service
> 
> More info here : *www.google.com/a/
> *


And then again, they can use their email client and connect via pop3s or imaps, which will be more secure than the web interface IMO.
Also, if there's increasing number of users google apps will be able to handle it better.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 13, 2008)

mehulved said:


> And then again, they can use their email client and connect via pop3s or imaps, which will be more secure than the web interface IMO.


Eggjactly....but then again  most hosting come with POP3 and IMAP...

But best feature is AWESOME spam protection by GMAIL 

In the end we all cna say GOOGLE APPS Rocks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 13, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> So Once I Purchase a domain name, (mostly between 1 to 5 GB storage),


Domain name dont have any storage.



> how do i actually host the website designed?


If you are very new, I will suggest you to use any webpage making software like dreamweaver...than upload them using any FTP client.

Your host will prvide all the FTP login details.



oval_man said:


> You can try "Aalphanet.com",an excellent Web Hosting Service at an affordable price!


Is this cheap:
250 MB/20 Ids @ Rs 4,000/-

@thewisecrab
For E-mail service you can also use Microsoft Live Domain service. 
*domains.live.com

I can help you to activate Live domain service instantly..and you dont need any DNS control for this. It can be done using cpanel MX entry....provided your host allow to edit MX entry ...Most host have this feature as default.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 14, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Eggjactly....but then again  most hosting come with POP3 and IMAP...


But what about multiple users and imaps and pop3s?
I would anyday prefer web interface to imap or pop3 since all my data is transferred over https but imaps/pop3s is better since it eliminates the vulnerabilities of the web interface while still using ssl to keep the connection encrypted. Thus a higher level of security.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanx guys for all your help
will host site on net4.in, host4cheap

one final doubt

he has designed an online form (like the one used to register on this forum)
so that customers can place their orders directly
how can the contents of this form (Name, Address, Ph no. etc..) be retieved for him to view?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 15, 2008)

It depends on how he has designed the form.

If he has only designed the html, he can either make it mail to him, or feed all the info into a database or do both. All 3 methods are pretty simple to implement.

-P


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2008)

^^
basically i was looking for a procedure for this ( I'm in charge of maintaining site)
since it will be confidential customer info which should be leaked from the server and should reach him properly


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Google for FORM Builder


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm finding many buliders but unable to decide........
also
do i need a spam guard for his email account ?(i will be providing a link to his ID on site)

P.S. I'm really sorry to post such noobish questions
but i really need assurances and guarantees about what i'm doing(whether it is right or not)


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 15, 2008)

Take a look at the following post on our forum.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73148

It's a small form mailer tutorial, written by [xubz]


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to host my Co's website, i need all the information in doing that. I'm pretty much new to this, i do have a vague idea on hosting but i will leave to experts here to let me the head and tail of web hosting.

Thank You Guys,


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 17, 2008)

*Plz dont hijack the thread*

@acesuresh
not to be rude
but please dont try to hijack another persons thread 
it breaks the flow of discussion
this is a free forum 
you can start a new thread and ask your query there
i'm sure the members will be more than happy to help you

P.S. you can this thread and find answers to your question

@preshit.net
Thanx for the link
since i'm managing the site i need some help in designing
i had a look of other business sites
and my friend's "publisher" site is by no means professional (u were right rohan_shenoy)
i already have dreamweaver
finding it a bit difficult for the moment
how can i get help (i only know basic HTML and Javascript)

P.S. the web host is almost ready
      he is just taking some time to arrange finances


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^^
U can try some CMS also like drupal, joomal. They have lots of free templates. Its easy to get your website running with any CMS.


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Plz dont hijack the thread*



thewisecrab said:


> @acesuresh
> not to be rude
> but please dont try to hijack another persons thread
> it breaks the flow of discussion
> ...



no bitter exp buddy, thanks and all the best for your endeavor or if you could help me i would be glad buddy


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

^Suresh, start a thread for yourself. i see that you are simaltaneously poting in about 4 threads about teh same topic. Its very difficult to track them even for those who want to help you.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2008)

Just Curious
Can i install joomla, drupal, wordprss on this site?
i mean i know i can 
but is it good enough for corporates?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 18, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Just Curious
> Can i install joomla, drupal, wordprss on this site?
> i mean i know i can
> but is it good enough for corporates?



CMS are used by lots of firms without any issues, since majority of them are open source and come with large amount skins, plugiins, addons and stuff

On most hosting, auto script installers are also part of the package


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2008)

So then
shud i go ahed and install a theme using joomla\wrdprss instead of actually designing a site from scratch?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

If you can tell how many pages, what types of pages, etc the website will have, we can guide you about it.

CMS is heavy on resources(ans esp with high traffic) and should be used only of you need them, else you can even with static HTMl pages.

Also if you decide to get a CMS, then pay something and get a professional theme/skin because free ones often come with manadatory backlinks.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 18, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> So then
> shud i go ahed and install a theme using joomla\wrdprss instead of actually designing a site from scratch?



I wont suggest it at the moment...... 

No offence, but you seem to be beginner to all this stuff. Once you get hold of the stuff, then you can start building Dynamic Website using CMS and stuff

At the moment, you can just google for Free or Paid Templates and edit them using Dreamweaver or any HTML editor to start


----------



## acesuresh (Jun 18, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^Suresh, start a thread for yourself. i see that you are simaltaneously poting in about 4 threads about teh same topic. Its very difficult to track them even for those who want to help you.



point noted thank you


----------



## slugger (Jun 18, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> @thewisecrab
> For E-mail service you can also use Microsoft Live Domain service.
> *domains.live.com



M.S's live domains is a bad option IMHO

seems to work well only when you open it in IE - in the othr browsers it takes ages to open

also its got no inbuilt POP/IMAP [izymail]

but 1 thing that goes for Live domains is open memberships - does away with the hassle of creating every account yourself

Google Apps a much better option for ur emailing needs IMO


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> I wont suggest it at the moment......
> 
> * No offence, *but you seem to be *beginner* to all this stuff. Once you get hold of the stuff, then you can start building Dynamic Website using CMS and stuff
> 
> At the moment, you can just google for Free or Paid Templates and edit them using Dreamweaver or any HTML editor to start



None Taken (yes i'm a beginner )
Will Look up dreamweaver templates
Static html will not do as it's too plain for such a site



slugger said:


> M.S's live domains is a bad option IMHO
> 
> seems to work well only when you open it in IE - in the othr browsers it takes ages to open
> 
> ...



Point Noted 



rohan_shenoy said:


> If you can tell how many pages, what types of pages, etc the website will have, we can guide you about it.
> .



Will give you a heads up on that....


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 20, 2008)

Now he has a very tall demand,
he says he needs a hosting service with range of 2000-2100Rs per YEAR
i found a few websites which take  $ 4.95 per month
will they take yearly payment?
also can you'll  suggest reliable hosts in this range?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Now he has a very tall demand,
> he says he needs a hosting service with range of 2000-2100Rs per YEAR
> i found a few websites which take  $ 4.95 per month
> will they take yearly payment?
> also can you'll  suggest reliable hosts in this range?



Well, the budget seems fine. Ofcourse, most hosts will take yearly payments....and also offer discounts if you did so


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 20, 2008)

List Of hosting services i found reasonable:
IX hosting
glob@t hosting
MochaHost  
Outpower 

Need a little help in  selection as i dont exactly know how much he needs 
(i mean web space) and how reliable they are.

regarding design, how 'bout this template? (attachment)


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 20, 2008)

I would suggest to look even more and stay away from most oversellers like Globat, IX Hosting etc


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 20, 2008)

^^^
Why? Are They Not Value For Money? (Not That I Need 100GB of Space)
What about the template?


----------

